# Do not adjust your sets.



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 5, 2017)

For anyone who would like to put a face to my offensive posts I am due on the Victoria Derbyshire show in the morning shortly after ten.
It is non D stuff (for now).

Feel free to have a go at me after, just join the queue.


----------



## Steff (Jul 5, 2017)

Excellent I'll get my dynamite ready to blow up my TV set at approximately 9.55


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 5, 2017)

Bill Stewardson said:


> For anyone who would like to put a face to my offensive posts I am due on the Victoria Derbyshire show in the morning shortly after ten.
> It is non D stuff (for now).
> 
> Feel free to have a go at me after, just join the queue.


Wot, and miss the toss in the Test Match? That's asking an awful lot, Bill.


----------



## Amigo (Jul 5, 2017)

Bill Stewardson said:


> For anyone who would like to put a face to my offensive posts I am due on the Victoria Derbyshire show in the morning shortly after ten.
> It is non D stuff (for now).
> 
> Feel free to have a go at me after, just join the queue.



You're in competition with 'Homes under the Hammer' Bill but I'll certainly tune in. What channel is it on?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 5, 2017)

I'll be asleep as I'm working tonight but I'll catch it when I surface from my crypt later in the day lol!
I hope it's about public sector pay rise (crosses fingers and hopes for success)


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 5, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Wot, and miss the toss in the Test Match? That's asking an awful lot, Bill.



Point taken ,,,

Hope the driver gets me back quickly so I don't miss much.

And,, it's being broadcast in UHD !


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 5, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I'll be asleep as I'm working tonight but I'll catch it when I surface from my crypt later in the day lol!
> I hope it's about public sector pay rise (crosses fingers and hopes for success)



It's looking at the Chilcott report,,, should be fun.


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 5, 2017)

Amigo said:


> You're in competition with 'Homes under the Hammer' Bill but I'll certainly tune in. What channel is it on?



I think it's on Beeb 1


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 5, 2017)

Bill Stewardson said:


> It's looking at the Chilcott report,,, should be fun.



That makes sense, good luck, I'd hate to go on telly!


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 5, 2017)

Bill Stewardson said:


> I think it's on Beeb 1


Me error

Beeb2


----------



## Amigo (Jul 5, 2017)

Bill Stewardson said:


> Me error
> 
> Beeb2



Hope it goes well Bill. I'm sure you'll do your son's memory proud!


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 5, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Hope it goes well Bill. I'm sure you'll do your son's memory proud!



It's not actually about Al,

 more the endless media circus surrounding Chilcott.

As you likely know I have a low opinion of our media.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 5, 2017)

Bill Stewardson said:


> I think it's on Beeb 1


Thanks I'll try to watch it


----------



## Amigo (Jul 5, 2017)

Bill Stewardson said:


> It's not actually about Al,
> 
> more the endless media circus surrounding Chilcott.
> 
> As you likely know I have a low opinion of our media.



Really? We hadn't noticed Bill!  

Good luck!


----------



## trophywench (Jul 6, 2017)

Shame, we'll miss seeing you as we won't be around a TV.

Hope you get your comments across in the way you intend Bill, and good luck.


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 6, 2017)

I'll be watching Bill. I like to see contained fury. If you can contain it, that is. I look forward to it.


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 6, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Shame, we'll miss seeing you as we won't be around a TV.
> 
> Hope you get your comments across in the way you intend Bill, and good luck.



Many thanks.


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 6, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> I'll be watching Bill. I like to see contained fury. If you can contain it, that is. I look forward to it.



Thankyou Sir.

Hope the rain avoids the game.


----------



## Ditto (Jul 6, 2017)

There's a lady on talking about 'one in four care service not safe enough.' Grrr.


----------



## New-journey (Jul 6, 2017)

Bill Stewardson said:


> For anyone who would like to put a face to my offensive posts I am due on the Victoria Derbyshire show in the morning shortly after ten.
> It is non D stuff (for now).
> 
> Feel free to have a go at me after, just join the queue.


I will have to see it when I am back, I am sure you will be brilliant  and your voice is so important.


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 6, 2017)

I don't know if it will get shown, the BBC News at One did a piece with me.

Bloody phone won't stop now.

The above B word is in no way intended to cause shock or trauma.


----------



## Ditto (Jul 6, 2017)

Well done Bill, you came across well.


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 6, 2017)

I thought what you said was perfectly reasoned, and reasonable. It isn't for politicians to second guess intelligence service reports, they can only base their decisions on information supplied. In that regard, Blair is not to blame, it is the intelligence services who frequently have their own agenda. I fear yours is a lonely voice in the media clamour looking for blood.


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 6, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> I thought what you said was perfectly reasoned, and reasonable. It isn't for politicians to second guess intelligence service reports, they can only base their decisions on information supplied. In that regard, Blair is not to blame, it is the intelligence services who frequently have their own agenda. I fear yours is a lonely voice in the media clamour looking for blood.



Absolutely Mike. They (the media) know full well that when they use me they will get a perfectly clear ,and I think, reasonable message. Many times I have told them to ask somebody else because they wanted a message that suited their own agendas.

This I will not do. A certain newspaper once offered me cash to put my name to an article, the answer provided ensured they did not contact me again. All this sort of garbage is covered in my book.

You would be surprised at just who sends me messages of support at such times.

I do eventually hope to be able to do the same sort of things re D issues, however that seems light years away. I give no guarantees other than I am giving it a damn good go.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 6, 2017)

Well done Bill, good point about David Cameron.


----------



## Ingressus (Jul 6, 2017)

Bill Stewardson said:


> I don't know if it will get shown, the BBC News at One did a piece with me.
> 
> Bloody phone won't stop now.
> 
> The above B word is in no way intended to cause shock or trauma.


You the Bill that lost his son


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 6, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Well done Bill, good point about David Cameron.



Actually they disliked me saying that (which contributed greatly to me saying it) , the Beeb is riddled with those who think the sun shines out of Mrs Mays bottom.

The use of the word "bottom" is not intended to cause deep trauma.


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 6, 2017)

Ingressus said:


> You the Bill that lost his son[/QUTr
> My name





Ingressus said:


> You the Bill that lost his son



I lost a son at Basra in 07.


----------



## Ingressus (Jul 6, 2017)

Yer i just read it sorry to hear that, I was in the Armed Forced too my deepest sympathy


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 6, 2017)

Bill Stewardson said:


> Actually they disliked me saying that (which contributed greatly to me saying it) , the Beeb is riddled with those who think the sun shines out of Mrs Mays bottom.
> 
> The use of the word "bottom" is not intended to cause deep trauma.


Should have typed arse (a good old English word) and let the mods adjudicate. I've got away with arse before now, just for info.


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 6, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Should have typed arse (a good old English word) and let the mods adjudicate. I've got away with arse before now, just for info.



Best I don't risk being taken to task by a Mod again.


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 6, 2017)

Ingressus said:


> Yer i just read it sorry to hear that, I was in the Armed Forced too my deepest sympathy



Thanks for your time spent serving the country.


----------



## Amigo (Jul 6, 2017)

Sorry I missed it Bill but sounds like you gave a good account of yourself.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 6, 2017)

Caught it on Iplayer.

I cannot imagine how difficult it must be to lose a child and I am truly sorry for your loss.

However, I agree totally with what Chilcot said and I do believe Blair was wrong and should be accountable.

No doubt this will rumble on, sadly.   If the private prosecution currently being sought, does not result in anything - perhaps it is time to put it all behind us.

Blair has to live with what he did


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 6, 2017)

Hazel said:


> Caught it on Iplayer.
> 
> I cannot imagine how difficult it must be to lose a child and I am truly sorry for your loss.
> 
> ...


How exactly do you put this behind you hazel...particularly when you have lost a child...Blair does not have to live with it...Parents...spouses...children of those that never returned have to live with it...Tony Blair will continue to enjoy the limelight...continue to make excuses...blame others...he certainly won't have to live with it!


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 6, 2017)

That's as much a criticism of Bill's position on this as Hazel's, Bubbsie. He has lost a son, but is not calling for Blairs crucifixion. A bit of forgiveness for a mistake genuinely made wouldn't go amiss. I don't particularly hold a candle for Blair - I left the Labour Party when Clause four disappeared.


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 6, 2017)

It is easily possible to have opposite views right around the circle on this issue and for each to be correct.

I will leave it at that and thank everyone for their input.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi Bill I will watch later on iplayer.


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 6, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Hi Bill I will watch later on iplayer.



It really is no big deal.

Was good to pinpoint Cameron though.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 6, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> That's as much a criticism of Bill's position on this as Hazel's, Bubbsie. He has lost a son, but is not calling for Blairs crucifixion. A bit of forgiveness for a mistake genuinely made wouldn't go amiss. I don't particularly hold a candle for Blair - I left the Labour Party when Clause four disappeared.


For some reason my earlier response to this post has been removed/deleted without any notification...or justification to me...I have contacted the moderators & admin to ask for an explanation...in the mean time let me say again...if @BillStewardson or others would like to comment on my response...or are unhappy with any aspect of it... I am sure he/they would have made me aware of it...and contacted me directly....I am open to discussion with him...or any other members here...I do not need you Mike to speak on my behalf...or interpret my motives or intentions...as you are no doubt aware...I am perfectly capable of doing that myself.


----------



## Steff (Jul 6, 2017)

Oh dear I see another thread created and on verge of closure. tut tut


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 6, 2017)

Steff said:


> Oh dear I see another thread created and on verge of closure. tut tut


Steff...I don't understand what you mean here?


----------



## Steff (Jul 6, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Steff...I don't understand what you mean here?


Hi Bubbsie.
It's simple certain members on the forum seem to want to constantly throw contreversary about and be rather rude. I am not referring to yourself by the way in any way shape or form!


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 6, 2017)

Steff said:


> Hi Bubbsie.
> It's simple certain members on the forum seem to want to constantly throw contreversary about and be rather rude. I am not referring to yourself by the way in any way shape or form!


Okay Steff. ..I appreciate those comments...I just hadn't got the gist of your message...I have no idea why the post was removed...or why I had no notice...it does seem as if there are clearly double standards operating here...there was nothing offensive in my post (my  opinion)...nothing rude...just a direct reply to another members comments on my post...thank you for clarifying that...once again appreciated very much.


----------



## Steff (Jul 6, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Okay Steff. ..I appreciate those comments...I just hadn't got the gist of your message...I have no idea why the post was removed...or why I had no notice...it does seem as if there are clearly double standards operating here...there was nothing offensive in my post (my  opinion)...nothing rude...just a direct reply to another members comments on my post...thank you for clarifying that...once again appreciated very much.


No problem.
Hope you get a reply and explanation back from mods/admin


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 6, 2017)

It seems that a post has been removed due to "assumed" offence or potentially unintended bad feeling.

Just for the record NOTHING in this thread bothers me in the slightest. That is in the main due to the fact that I appreciate good honest expression of sentiment, indeed I value it, it's a sign of being adult. Also I am capable of distinguishing between malicious content and sharp content.

It seems certain "unfit to moderate moderators" are not.
If pushed I will publish the contents of a disgraceful message I received from a Mod recently,,,, best that does not happen I think.

So, let's take a second, pause, look round and try for a happy village.

It's bad enough when simple innocent comments draw the sort of reaction Ive had lately, let's not allow genuine sentiment to be grouped into that category.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Jul 7, 2017)

Let's not blame the moderators guys -as we said in another thread they do a great job.
They have a duty to act if someone or more than 1 person reports a post, whether that be for its content, perceived tone or whatever.
The 'Inappropriate Advice' thread, which again, we've agreed to adhere to does say what we should adhere to, and that how others may view our posts should be taken into account when writing them.
The moderators are just doing their job.


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 7, 2017)

Greyhound Gal said:


> Let's not blame the moderators guys -as we said in another thread they do a great job.
> They have a duty to act if someone or more than 1 person reports a post, whether that be for its content, perceived tone or whatever.
> The 'Inappropriate Advice' thread, which again, we've agreed to adhere to does say what we should adhere to, and that how others may view our posts should be taken into account when writing them.
> The moderators are just doing their job.



Yes, absolutely it's a difficult task.
One which really should require those doing it to keep their own personal opinions out of such things.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 7, 2017)

It seems this thread has drifted somewhat from its original point. 

I would just like to say that I am very dismayed to see the lack of respect being shown to the Moderators in this and other threads. These people have given their time voluntarily over many years and are the reason why this forum is able to exist and help people learn about and manage their diabetes. I would challenge anyone who feels that our moderators do not do a good job to visit and spend time on any other forum, I very much doubt that you would find it a happier place to dwell. You may not agree with individual actions, but you should bear in mind that most of the issues we have to deal with have little or nothing to do with diabetes, they are points of disagreement or personal affront between members who differ in their points of view. There are countless places available on the internet where people can vent their frustrations to their heart's content, this isn't one of them. And yes, I will close this thread if all people want to do is squabble and criticise people who only have the best intentions at heart


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 7, 2017)

Greyhound Gal said:


> Let's not blame the moderators guys -as we said in another thread they do a great job.
> They have a duty to act if someone or more than 1 person reports a post, whether that be for its content, perceived tone or whatever.
> The 'Inappropriate Advice' thread, which again, we've agreed to adhere to does say what we should adhere to, and that how others may view our posts should be taken into account when writing them.
> The moderators are just doing their job.


I think you've missed the point here GG...posts should not be removed without notification...or justifying that course of action...this is a forum...it's for discussion...constructive argument...you assume the post in question caused offence...or was inappropriate...if you had read it...I would have no objection to that view...clearly you have not...I've posted the same response again...it's still there...hasn't been removed (yet)...if we are to have clear procedures for editing posts...removing them...as you say rightly those should be adhered to...on both sides...as long as my posts are not offensive...not abusive...reckless or ill considered...I expect (as we all do) to be able to engage with others who have an alternative point of view...discuss our differences...make progress...possibly learn something...I do not accept censorship without question...there are two sides to most 'stories'...I would like to consider both...before deciding which I agree with...if we did not discuss...disagree...question...how far forward would any of us here be in this 'battle' with diabetes...how far would we have come with the shabby treatment dished out to diabetics daily...the wrong advice...the indifference...the neglect many of us here have experienced to our detriment...discussion is vital to this forum...unexplained censorship is not...I am not happy to accept that...neither should any of our members be (my opinion)...if my posting is not fit for publication...I would like to hear why that might be so.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 7, 2017)

Northerner said:


> It seems this thread has drifted somewhat from its original point.
> 
> I would just like to say that I am very dismayed to see the lack of respect being shown to the Moderators in this and other threads. These people have given their time voluntarily over many years and are the reason why this forum is able to exist and help people learn about and manage their diabetes. I would challenge anyone who feels that our moderators do not do a good job to visit and spend time on any other forum, I very much doubt that you would find it a happier place to dwell. You may not agree with individual actions, but you should bear in mind that most of the issues we have to deal with have little or nothing to do with diabetes, they are points of disagreement or personal affront between members who differ in their points of view. There are countless places available on the internet where people can vent their frustrations to their heart's content, this isn't one of them. And yes, I will close this thread if all people want to do is squabble and criticise people who only have the best intentions at heart


Alan...please do close this thread...I have made my feelings clear on the moderators input here only last week...I have posted my response to what I felt was a scathing criticism of one of the moderators just last week...please see below...I have removed the posters I.D:
This is the comment in question
I think you are taking it (being a moderator) all a bit too seriously mate.  The 'position' doesn't require all that much 'gravitas' - just common sense and a working knowledge of your subject.[/QUOTE]
This is my response
I'm amazed at this response...believe those that give their time freely...in what possibly seems like a thankless task at times...would be dismissed so cursorily...harsh indeed!...and unnecessary.

If there is a difficulty with any here being disrespectful to/of the moderators or admin staff...possibly that should be taken up with the individual concerned and discussed with them.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 7, 2017)

Greyhound Gal said:


> Let's not blame the moderators guys -as we said in another thread they do a great job.
> They have a duty to act if someone or more than 1 person reports a post, whether that be for its content, perceived tone or whatever.
> The 'Inappropriate Advice' thread, which again, we've agreed to adhere to does say what we should adhere to, and that how others may view our posts should be taken into account when writing them.
> The moderators are just doing their job.


They have a duty to act...clearly...which includes considering both side of 'the coin'...not simply remove posts without any recourse to those involved...after all...if members are 'perceived' to be in breach of the guidelines...surely those guidelines should be brought to their attention...discussed with them...if only to ensure there will not be 'a repeat offence'.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 7, 2017)

Given my obvious frustration at the removal of my post without any reference or explanation to me...I have received a positive response from a member of staff at DUK...accepting my concerns that the reason for such action was not made clear... in future they will ensure that moderators are reminded myself and other members should/will always receive a notification to explain any edits, movements or deleting of our posts...in those circumstances I am happy to leave the matter where it is...and am very grateful to her for a measured...considered...equitable approach.


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 7, 2017)

I reckon this thread has run its course. Sorry if my post caused offence, Bubbsie, I didn't mean to, honest, it's not really in my nature. For what it's worth, I didn't report your response. I agree, if posts get removed there should be an explanation to clarify the offence.


----------



## MikeW59 (Jul 7, 2017)

anyone fancy a beer?


----------



## Amigo (Jul 7, 2017)

MikeW59 said:


> anyone fancy a beer?



Have you run out of kale?


----------



## MikeW59 (Jul 7, 2017)

Ha, no but due to the hot weather we have apparently moved over to salad and I thought that Kale salad was probably a step to far!
I did try the asparagus alternative but my wee went green.
Made me feel like the jolly green giant.

Glad to see that everyone is rubbing along nicely here though.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 7, 2017)

MikeW59 said:


> anyone fancy a beer?


Add a packet of pork scratching's & you're on Mike...where you been?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 7, 2017)

It's a bit early for me but I'll join you with a Pepsi


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 7, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> It's a bit early for me but I'll join you with a Pepsi


Lucy...you lightweight!.


----------



## MikeW59 (Jul 7, 2017)

Blimey, an offer of a beer and I've already generated a party!
and with ladies!!

Good to see your claws are still sharp Bub's and yes porkio bits are ok, however, Lucy - Pepsi should only ever be taken as a mixer, and then only before 6-pm.

I think we should start with a large GnT and follow on with some 'Prosseco' (cant spell but you get it ok) while I attend to the BBQ.
Bubs can sort the music and Lucy can prepare the hot-tub.

Lovely..............


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 7, 2017)

MikeW59 said:


> Blimey, an offer of a beer and I've already generated a party!
> and with ladies!!
> 
> Good to see your claws are still sharp Bub's and yes porkio bits are ok, however, Lucy - Pepsi should only ever be taken as a mixer, and then only before 6-pm.
> ...


WD...still as moderate & understated as ever...can't believe I'm going to make this public...missed that injection of irreverence you bring...particularly in this thread...it got bogged down in the mire...good to have a cool ...fresh...cleansing breeze wash over it.


----------



## MikeW59 (Jul 7, 2017)

Always happy to lend assistance Bubbs but hadn't realised I farted!


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 7, 2017)

MikeW59 said:


> Always happy to lend assistance Bubbs but hadn't realised I farted!


ps...forgot to mention...crass...base...cheap (really Prosecco indeed)...but... funny (occasionally)


----------



## MikeW59 (Jul 7, 2017)

Oi, bit scratchy, ya tart!

Crass and base I can go with, but cheap, no way!
One prefers affluence to flatulence and humour to (something else rhyming with humour) misdemeanour (that'll do)
Enough of your grit Bubbs you so full of s**t.
at times.
But I like you..............


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 7, 2017)

MikeW59 said:


> Oi, bit scratchy, ya tart!
> 
> Crass and base I can go with, but cheap, no way!
> One prefers affluence to flatulence and humour to (something else rhyming with humour) misdemeanour (that'll do)
> ...


Mike...of course I am 'Tart'...as in pleasantly sharp...biting...something to be savoured...adding to the mix...not to be taken lightly (it's all in the context folks)...clear you've been re-running those old Carry On films again.


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 7, 2017)

From Chilcott to farting in 65 posts. Is this a record? Certainly beats the BBC comment boards by a country mile


----------



## MikeW59 (Jul 7, 2017)

anyhow, back to the plot......................
Obviously being, crass, base & sometimes I hope humorous, its easy to cause offence to some poor sensitive souls at some point.

With, my web-friend Bubbs, I felt safe in referring to her as a tart as I knew she wouldn't take any offence and know that none was meant and when all said and done, she's at least a happy, feisty tart who can look after herself admirably well.

I understandably, I trust, blame my condition (T-2) age (58) sex (male) and Friday afternoon madness for the base level of my posts here in a vain attempt to ruffle a few feathers and elicit some kind of response.

All week, I've read posts about LCHF, LCLF, NCHF, NCLF and the merits of Burgan over wholegrain and white over brown so enough of this madness.
Can we not get back to the real issue at hand, the fact that a T-2 diagnosis is a far greater hurdle for a man than a woman to handle.

Many people who post on this site are managing serious conditions.
Some look for support, guidance and advice.
Generally this is provided openly and succinctly with respect and with kindness.

Others it seems are here for different reasons, to self publicise, to wind up and to cause offence and to post in some kind of judgemental way.

Lets not let them get away with it as life is too short and one persons offence is another's humour.

M


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 7, 2017)

MikeW59 said:


> anyhow, back to the plot......................
> Obviously being, crass, base & sometimes I hope humorous, its easy to cause offence to some poor sensitive souls at some point.
> 
> With, my web-friend Bubbs, I felt safe in referring to her as a tart as I knew she wouldn't take any offence and know that none was meant and when all said and done, she's at least a happy, feisty tart who can look after herself admirably well.
> ...


OMG...Mike you've never admitted to being 58 before...and a bloke to boot...have a good weekend...do you still have  that Unicycle?...just asking.


----------



## MikeW59 (Jul 7, 2017)

Yes 58 and content
58 on the outside but 34 on the inside.
Leg of course.

Still have the unicycle and still unused.
Bruise is going down though.


----------



## Amigo (Jul 7, 2017)

MikeW59 said:


> anyhow, back to the plot......................
> Obviously being, crass, base & sometimes I hope humorous, its easy to cause offence to some poor sensitive souls at some point.
> 
> With, my web-friend Bubbs, I felt safe in referring to her as a tart as I knew she wouldn't take any offence and know that none was meant and when all said and done, she's at least a happy, feisty tart who can look after herself admirably well.
> ...



If this is your CV to join the ranks of the Samaritans, you blew it with the misogynistic quip!  

(However, your naughty irreverence is much missed in these parts)


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 8, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> I reckon this thread has run its course. Sorry if my post caused offence, Bubbsie, I didn't mean to, honest, it's not really in my nature. For what it's worth, I didn't report your response. I agree, if posts get removed there should be an explanation to clarify the offence.


I have already said I am content to leave the matter where it is...is it really necessary for you to suggest/repeat this?...I do not care who complained...it is every members right here to complain on posts they consider inappropriate...the way it was dealt with concerns me...never been a fan of Shakespeare ..but...believe the 'gentleman protests too much'...I do not need anyone to advocate on my behalf...but...thank you for your efforts....I am perfectly capable of doing that myself...I will not engage in further discussion with you...or any others on this matter


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 8, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> I reckon this thread has run its course. Sorry if my post caused offence, Bubbsie, I didn't mean to, honest, it's not really in my nature. For what it's worth, I didn't report your response. I agree, if posts get removed there should be an explanation to clarify the offence.


I have already said I am content to leave the matter where it is...is it really necessary for you to suggest/repeat this?...I do not care who complained...it is every members right here to complain on posts they consider inappropriate...the way it was dealt with concerns me...never been a fan of Shakespeare ..but...believe the 'gentleman protests too much'...I do not need anyone to advocate on my behalf...but...thank you for your efforts....I am perfectly capable of doing that myself...I will not engage in further discussion with you...or any others on this matter


----------

